# Aberthaw Lime Works



## UEP-Wales (Oct 8, 2011)

*Aberthaw Lime Works – October 2011*​
*About the Lime Works​*
Aberthaw Lime Works is a derelict structure, located on the South Wales coast, between Fontygary Bay and Aberthaw Power Station. The structure is a Grade II Listed Building. 
The Aberthaw Lime Works was opened on 22 December 1888, by the Aberthaw Pebble Limestone Company. It was built to utilise the huge number of Limestone Pebbles that had previously been taken inland or been moved by boat. The Lime Works operated until 1926. 
The local limestone and brick structure is still largely intact, although it is missing most of its wooden components. It contains 2 vertical pot draw kilns each holding up to 300 tons each, which could produce up to 40 tons of burnt lime a day. Next to the main structure, there are 2 pot kilns which are also largely intact. These Kilns were built later than the main structure, but also ceased operation in 1926.
The lime works were originally served by a tramway, which ran from the direction of Rhoose (east of the lime works). It passed either side of the now demolished winch house. A tramway ramp (again demolished) allowed carts containing pebbles between 3 & 4 inches (100 mm) in diameter to be conveyed to the top of the works and then into the kilns

*About the explore​*
I’ve been aware of this place for a while and have had my eye on it almost daily. After driving past the site during the weekday, it became very clear that there were workers onsite making the structure safe. So, the weekend arrived and I decided to go for a walk!

As I started walking down the public foot path, I was so shocked to see several signs saying “Beware of Snakes”! Bloody glad I wore my boots today. Unaware of security or local residents locations, I decided to trek on and have a fun day out. (Just happened to be the windiest day possible!)

The site should be fully secure but there were several locations where the workers had just not bothered locking up so I was able to just walk straight in and enjoy the views. As you will see from the pictures, there’s not a lot left to see to be honest. The amount of scaffolding around the structure made it rather hard to see inside the actually kilns themselves. 

Armed with several torches, hi-vis jacket, cameras and a drink, I began my walk through the site. Please note it was a little too windy to get up to the very top of the structure and I could hear and see things falling from there so I decided I would wait until another day to venture up there.

*The pictures​*







































































Thanks for looking​


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 9, 2011)

Great find. The kilns are lovely.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 9, 2011)

"Beware snakes"? Were they expecting a visit from politicians that day?

What a wierd building to list!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe the 'beware snakes' notice is a novel and imaginative new technique for frightening off potential explorers.

The worst your likely to encounter is an adder.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 11, 2011)

I was looking forward to seeing a couple but nothing came out to say hello and I wasn't looking! 

Just very funny to see a sign about them, a first for me and I walk the dogs around that area almost every day!


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice one, great pics and an interesting easy to read write up. There's always something satisfying about regularly passing somewhere that you've thoroughly cracked


----------



## night crawler (Oct 12, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> "Beware snakes"? Were they expecting a visit from politicians that day?
> 
> What a wierd building to list!
> 
> Thanks for posting.



I was thinking on similar lines. Nice place Urbex-SW


----------

